# Eddy's Place, Tour of his Bike Shop (video, circa 2002)



## learlove (Jan 18, 2009)

This is an awsome video. Eddy Mercks gives Paul Sherwen a tour of his plant. Narriated by Phil Leggett. I would guess its around 2002 because of some of the race results mentioned near the end of the video.

Same its now mostly all sold down the river of outsourcing now though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ApaHwSixklA

enjoy


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

That was GREAT, thank you.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks also. That's my Team SC!


----------

